# The Changeling Soundtrack 1980



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I just looked and you can get it off of YouTube


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Try: http://jonesbones007.blogspot.com/2009/04/changeling-deluxe-edition-1980-ken.html where it's linked to http://rapidshare.com/files/287135785/The_Changeling.zip (Note: this is not my Blog or my file).


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I remember finding a "deluxe edition" bootleg a while back, but I can't remember where. Georgekillian's link above would probably be the best place to find it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

My all-time favorite horror movie! I've used bits of the Seance sequence as an opening soundbite on one of my webpages for years now.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

tired using that link that was provided...no longer available...

went to Scar Stuff, couldn't find it either....

Spookmaster


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The link here worked for me last night.


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone....grabbed it from that link! Amazing soundtrack, one of my favorites! They don't make them like they used to...haha


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Grave Tone, If you liked this soundtrack, you should check out the movie soundtracks from "The Ring" , "Shutter" , and "The Univnvited" . All three of these have good, creepy ambient music similar to some of the tracks from "The Changeling" soundtrack. You can listen to samples on Amazon, or check them out on youtube.


----------

